# Good ebay listing for a front Snowblower for the 2500 series machines



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

This blower is for the 2500 series machines (could be other 2000 series as well) its time sensitive of course

This is near me so I could help those interested and from here...


http://cgi.ebay.com/Cub-Cadet-2518-...734570844QQcategoryZ42230QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I cant get the link to work so you will have to go there manually search under Cub cadet


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I fixed the link for you....  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7734570844


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Thank you Andy - for the life of me I couldnt get it going

I normally dont cut and paste ebay auctions but this one could come in handy for those now in the winter cycle and of course have the 2500 series Cub. The other aspect is I'm close to the location which could help those interested and of course a member here...


----------

